# Should I put them all on one thread?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Or keep them separate ?

If the real thing is not at hand we have to find a substitute.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I would prefer if they were all on the one thread.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not bothered either way Gertrude, the email notification take me to the latest post anyway, so one fred'll do.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why 

Woiuld you need to Jan ?

Me our hound is 

The hound, is 

the hound friom hell 

He’s gentle until he’s not 

But he

Is a bit Special 

ThE MHFFrom hell 
hell

Sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s not the gentle hound

He’s not our odin who walked the fells

Who lambs climbed over 

Who stopped immediately a sheep or even a person appeared on the path appeared before him 

Who chived them down the fells 

Because no one should be behind him as the sun fell

Shadow is who he is 

A hound from hell 

Is just how he is 

A gentle giant

Until he’s not 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish I knew what you were talking about Sandra, I have said before this is not a best dog competition, I happen to have several videos of our dogs that some people enjoy watching and ask to see more. It's a pity you and others don't show more pictures of your own dog's I am sure I'm not the only one that would enjoy seeing them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never am I rubbishing your dogs 

They are brilliant. 

Shadow isn’t 

I dont do videos

And it seems th e photos 

Are a short legged dog 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't figure out how to post photos on here, Jan  Not that I take many ha ha.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It depends at first on where your photos are located Pat.

On your phone, on your PC, Tablet, stored in the cloud???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I can't figure out how to post photos on here, Jan  Not that I take many ha ha.


You should take photos of her Pat and when you look back on them in years to come, as we are doing with our videos, they bring back such lovely and sometimes frustrating memories.
If you ask on the computer part of the forum you'll get lots of help on how to post photos, I think people like to see photos of what you are talking about no matter if its a cat, dog, horse, donkey, building or view, unfortunately not enough people use the like button to tell you they enjoy seeing them.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are a few ways Pat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

one more


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

??? I have tried a couple. No joy. Disheartened now 

I might try from my Ipad to see if it is easier from there.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks though Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a bit awkward if you haven't done it before, but it is usually a couple of clicks away.

So, do you know where your pictures are stored? are you on a PC or a Mac, PC I can Help, Mac you need Drew, ditto for iPads.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have an old laptop running Windows 7. Please don't ask me anything more technical than that! I do have some pictures on here in a file called "pictures"  I do know how to right click, copy and paste or to attach to an email etc.

I can take pictures on the ipad and send them to Facebook because the icons are right there to help me do it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

From my Kindle. It's the first time I knew it would work Kev. Fank you :grin2:
Why not Start a new Thread with this, I am sure there are others you can help who don't look at the pet section. It was just the same procedure as on the computer, didn't know that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh all right Jan! Why not rub my technophobe nose in it


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Oh all right Jan! Why not rub my technophobe nose in it


Not at all Pat, I just love learning all this stuff when I don't have anything else to do, its been tissing down with rain all day and now I have time to do things like this.
I want to see this puppy before she's an old dog :wink2:
Poor little Motley managed to go out for a full minute this morning at 9 am, long enough to cock his leg and hasn't been out since, we keep opening the door, he looks out and then up to us and says "You are joking aren't you"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> I have an old laptop running Windows 7. Please don't ask me anything more technical than that! I do have some pictures on here in a file called "pictures"  I do know how to right click, copy and paste or to attach to an email etc.
> 
> I can take pictures on the ipad and send them to Facebook because the icons are right there to help me do it.


If you have a mouse it's easier, and know how to minimise a window. ( or PM a phone number)  

if the above is ok, you just reply to a post or start a new thread as normal, but below the window you type in it says "drag files here to attach", so what you do is ignore the MHF window and go to the folder where the files are, and top right of that window is this icon shown by the green arrow in the picture below, the line closes the window down to an icon at the bottom of the window, the X closes it altogether so leave those alone for this task, just click on the square, and it should look like the picture, superimposed over the MHF window (unless you have loads open of course) if it is blocking where you need to drag the file to, it can be moved by clicking and holding the top of the file window to move it out of the way, but you only need to see part of the bit on MHF for it to work.

You then Click the file, drag it to MHF then let go and repeat for multiple files.

Or send me your number and I'll talk you through it, but give it a try first.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just opened my Samsung, windows 7 Kev and will try to Video it for Pat.
If she can´t follow your instruction maybe its easier to follow a video.
I need something to occupy my time while Hans sleeps. :laugh: If I can do it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, go for it Gerty, you're okay with tech usually.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Write your message


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Showing off huh


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You have to Waite a bit for the video.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just tried to do one, waiting for upload now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DOH, it helps if I turn the phones wifi on dunnit :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hope yours is better than this Gerty

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsy24ruwrogs0p7/20180712_164853.mp4?dl=0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here you are Pat*

Its difficult holding the camcorder and working the mouse at the same time, bit wobbly, but hopefully you can follow.
I see I have made a mistake, don't drag and drop *from your pictures to the screen, copy and paste to the screen*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well you could do it that way>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

m m ,nbj,jb.n ,n


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Like this too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try two just click the link below.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p373el7nugj3iz8/20180712_175510.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully between the two of us and three videos you have got the idea Pat, if not I'll redo my last one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try this Pat

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uuocaqrxbg42ams/Post picture in MHF.wmv?dl=0


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I believe the last two pages of this thread should be transferred to the Jokes Page, I've never laughed as much in all my life

Keep them coming please. Poor Pat is laughing her head off and Sandra is sitting, waiting to get in on the act with her iPad.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've moved Drew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I believe the last two pages of this thread should be transferred to the Jokes Page, I've never laughed as much in all my life
> 
> Keep them coming please. Poor Pat is laughing her head off and Sandra is sitting, waiting to get in on the act with her iPad.


I don't see any help from you though Drew :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We all have different ways of doing things Kev. Personally I find sticking the pic on my desktop and then reducing the mhf page and dragging the pic into file upload.
We have probably confused everyone now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems to add one more step to me Ray, but as you say, different strokes for different folks


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> We all have different ways of doing things Kev. Personally I find sticking the pic on my desktop and then reducing the mhf page and dragging the pic into file upload.
> *We have probably confused everyone now.*
> 
> Ray.


As Ray has said, Too many Cooks, Spoil the Broth.

"m m ,nbj,jb.n ,n" ?

Keep them coming.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So long as we keep you laughing, must be rare for you > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We all have different ways of doing things Kev. Personally I find sticking the pic on my desktop and then reducing the mhf page and dragging the pic into file upload.
> We have probably confused everyone now.
> 
> Ray.


As I showed in my video.

Blimey, I wish I had as many comments on the original post:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Your OP was answered Gerty, keep em in one place and we can find em, got any more ready to post?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*As you have requested*

Now you have it twice.
Although all our dogs have hunted rabbits they were taught to be friends with other animals large and small with fur or feathers.
Here they are being introduced to the feathered kind.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"m m ,nbj,jb.n ,n" ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> "m m ,nbj,jb.n ,n" ?


Interpretation please, I have no idea what that means, do you like what you see on the video of don't like it or what? :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He is as usual taking the wee Gerty, I typed some gibberish in to do a video, but got called away so missed the stupid 1 hour window to delete the thread I was doing to help Pat, frankly if you're not helping Drew why keep posting.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> He is as usual taking the wee Gerty, I typed some gibberish in to do a video, but got called away so missed the stupid 1 hour window to delete the thread I was doing to help Pat, frankly if you're not helping Drew why keep posting.


So have you seen the new vidoe?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You should have let them eat the Guinea Fowl, I hate them, bloody awful row at silly AM every morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> So have you seen the new vidoe?


Who, Which Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Who, Which Jan?


Look back without anger, a few posts back


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just tried it the way in Jan's video. Did not dare read any more posts until I had tried those instructions first. Got discouraged because could not get computer to be obedient but managed to drag photo to desktop, then desktop to MHF page! Trouble is, although it looked like it was loading it nicely, it has not worked!! Could it be that the photo was too big? I know I have had messages before about "file too large" or something like that!

Got stuff to do. Will check in later.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*It maybe the forum playing up Pat*

I had an email say Kev had answered this thread but its not here

Kev said:-

_You should have let them eat the Guinea Fowl, I hate them, bloody awful row at silly AM every morning._

And I quite agree as far as disliking Guinea Fowl, but would get someone else to `get rid of them´ :grin2:

Oh yes it is, but in the wrong order surely.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I had an email say Kev had answered this thread but its not here
> 
> Kev said:-
> 
> ...


Yes I got a error message too saying duplicate post, Bleeding VS fog


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Just tried it the way in Jan's video. Did not dare read any more posts until I had tried those instructions first. Got discouraged because could not get computer to be obedient but managed to drag photo to desktop, then desktop to MHF page! Trouble is, although it looked like it was loading it nicely, it has not worked!! Could it be that the photo was too big? I know I have had messages before about "file too large" or something like that!
> 
> Got stuff to do. Will check in later.


Yes Pat, when I was doing my videos for you, I forgot to add text the actual posts, which is why there was the gibberish in one of them, so try again with some text in the text box, but there is no need to drag to the desktop, (unless you prefer to add an extra step :wink2::wink2 just drag it from the location it's kept in, or you may end up with duplicate files.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> You should take photos of her Pat and when you look back on them in years to come, as we are doing with our videos, they bring back such lovely and sometimes frustrating memories.
> If you ask on the computer part of the forum you'll get lots of help on how to post photos, I think people like to see photos of what you are talking about no matter if its a cat, dog, horse, donkey, building or view, unfortunately not enough people use the like button to tell you they enjoy seeing them.:frown2:


*Right, now then, the thread starter is putting her foot down.
*
I am starting a thread especially for Pat on the computer help because this is getting ridiculous. You will get more replies from the computer people Pat because I don't suppose many of them are looking at my stuff.
If they are what aren't they talking to me :frown2:
And *PLEASE* Kev, no more comments on this thread about photos, do it on the new computer one please, pretty please
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/86...atp-those-who-don-t-know-how-add-picture.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Boss.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But pat has an iPad ?

Then it’s so simple 

Take a photo and post it 

Warning it may shorten legs which is why you never see a photo of me >

Don’t know about videos but posting photos is easy

With an I pad 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> But pat has an iPad ?
> 
> Then it's so simple
> 
> ...


This has all been moved please Sandra.
Pats confused enough as it is.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/86...atp-those-who-don-t-know-how-add-picture.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not as confused as Sandra though


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev

No one is as confused as me 

But hell I post pictures 

Confusion , it’s just a side effect

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bow out 

Mum from now on 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Sandra, you are needed on the other thread*

This is Reece, he had _ chronic degenerative radiculomyelopathy
_
We found this vet who practiced acupuncture and laser on race horses as well as dogs.
This man extended Reeces life by about 18 months. 
Unfortunately we didn't have the camcorder when he was active.
Notice he has a chunk out of one ear, a barbed wire fence robed him of it one frosty morning and boy did it bleed, we had to wrap a thick bath towel round his head to get him to the vet.
The Sheltie is Brandy number 2


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recognise the lift Jan 

But we can no longer do it 

He is to heavy

Or we are too old

So he goes to be bathed and clipped every three months 

This long haired dog

Is a bear 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Reece, Brandy & the thrush*

This was a regular occurrence


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Loved it

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely to see.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Spot the dog*

This is Kristel, she thought she was their protector, like the dog in the still photo.
The sheep were in the fields where we had our caravan and the farmers trusted her,
One even asked for her help to guide them into another field and she did it without panicking them.
I do have a video of it, but so difficult to find in with all the other things.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Something a bit different*

These 2 ducks visited us every year around April until their chicks hatched.
They would find us wherever we were either in the garden or come and knock on the French doors.
They had no fear of us or the dogs.
I can´t make it any smaller because you'll miss things.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Yuni a few weeks after her arrival and a year later*

Whenever we had a new dog it was almost allowed to do what it wanted for the first few weeks, until it got used to us and knew the new home and surroundings.
On the first Video Yuni had been with us for about a month, she thought life was *only* for playing and she had to learn otherwise, she hated being restricted, we believe it was because she had fended for herself on the South Downs for weeks if not months before a kind lady took her in to find a home for her. The first people she found had no idea how to handle her and thats when we heard about her. She and Kristel fell in love at first sight and from the day they met they were the very best of pals.
When Yuni was spayed the vet informed us she'd already had a litter of puppies.






The second video 1 year later.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Videos unavailable Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Videos unavailable Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Sorry, I keep forgetting to make them public. Try now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Two more*

The first one is Kristel having fun and Brandy, who was I think 11 years old then, his toy was Kristel, very rarely did he play with other toys.

The second shortie was 25 years ago when I could still just about run. Turn up the sound.
The complimentary voice is of John Uncle http://studiozerodesign.wixsite.com/johnuncledogtraining/about


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Talking of John Uncle*

Unfortunately when we moved to Germany we lost touch with John, we had a lot of fun with him and his dog club.

Do try and watch all of the video, its quite entertaining with a little boy as the star. 
You will here John say "That will be famous one day." meaning this video. Maybe he will see it on youtube and contact us.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Do you recognise this spot.*

Yuni, who came to us petrified of water, by this time was a real water baby and it was difficult to keep her out at times, especially in spots like this.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Moving water is so much scarier than the still stuff too


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not just running water Pat, but with force (clue) and very noisy. I have to check on the computer because the video doesn't appear as I edited it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Not just running water Pat, but with force (clue) and very noisy. I have to check on the computer because the video doesn't appear as I edited it.


Oh dear, oh dear, I have lost the full video somehow, luckily I still have the old tapes and DVD´s I transferred them to, but I can´t remember how I put them onto youtube in the first place, so :wave: for now till I get it sorted out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It would be nice to have a video 

Looking at shadow today 

I thought your days are numbered guy 

Not that anything is amiss

It was just a feeling, his teeth are slightly worn 

His muzzle grey 

Mind you he still guards with the same energy

Still melts on introduction 

Still can’t be trusted to see the difference between the two

That the enemy at the gate , and the friend within are the same people 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its not too late Sandra, you have a video in your iPad, start right away.

Here is the second half of the video, I hadn't lost it, my youtube stuff is all over the place, no order at all.
You and all the other from up north should now recognise this place Sandra, I´m pretty certain I heard you say you had been there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’d have been straight in there

Swimming is his passion 

We need to be careful about the clarity of the water

Otherwise he stinks 

And a stinking dog and a MH don’t gel

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> He'd have been straight in there
> 
> Swimming is his passion
> 
> ...


You haven't named the place, I don't think this water would stink.
My fear was the girls going in and getting washed away, but we were able to control them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Someone once suggested our dogs didn't have much fun*

I do hope he is watching these clips and maybe tell me he was wrong. I remember who it was, but no names.

I have deleted the last 2 because I have now put them all on one video which makes it easier for when we want to watch it again.
Another new one later.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The real fun starts at about 1 minute*

These two girls both had a wonderful life, it was love at first sight and carried on until the end. When Kristel went Yuni almost gave up.
Its a bit long, but these are memories that are foremost in our minds and its nice to find them at the click of button rather than search through 30-45 min videos.
You will be amazed at what I am learning to do with my videos now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know where the video in post #84 is Jan, but I used to have a shell suit like that!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your not supposed to be looking at my fashionable clothes Jean.>
I deleted 2 videos and put them into one, just look at the one before last and you will see the shell suit is there. 
Your obviously not reading just looking at that smart woman I wasn't:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Your obviously not reading just looking at that smart woman I wasn't/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


You and me both! I think my trousers were more colourful!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> You and me both! I think my trousers were more colourful!


I thought about it after I posted Jean, did you give yours away to the charity shop, if so that could have been yours.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just taking some old handbags to the charity shop if anyone needs one > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stuff em in the Humana box Kev. Then you won't be noticed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

S'ok, I'll wear a frock >


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I thought about it after I posted Jean, did you give yours away to the charity shop, if so that could have been yours./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png


Did you not like the trousers then Jan?!

Actually, we had to make clothes last so long in those days that whether they were charity-shop buys or not they probably weren't fit for going there when I was done with them!

I remember a Next assistant saying to me that she'd bought a certain coat last year and she was STILL wearing it! I was still wearing a coat that was almost 2 decades old!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*This will be the last one for a while*

I am learning how to change my DVD´s to MP4´s and put them into my iMovie and edit them there, this is the first try.

Turn the sound down, but not off, otherwise Yuni will deafen you, she used to get so excited. This was the dog that was petrified of water when she came to us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You have lost me now Jan...……………………… smart ass.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Akshirley it's getting to be a big ass, too much sitting down.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Join the club

The ass is fine

The belly isn’t 

I need more exercise 

The joints don’t agree 

I need to fast on juices , to clear my system , but can’t realy get round to it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I'm still having fun looking back*

Making shorties of very memorable occasions.

If your squeamish maybe this is not for you. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I won’t bother

It could have been a cat 

I don’t do death 

Whatever the creature 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I won't bother
> 
> *It could have been a cat *
> 
> ...


What a remark, be sensible, would I allow on of my dogs to hurt a cat for gods sake, sometimes Sandra you make me cross. But don't watch, its a dead rabbit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good sometimes you make me cross 

You and many

But you never said it was a dead rabbit 

So how why I was I to know

Incidentally was I much younger I could have fancied Hans

What>>>:laugh:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't say it was a dead anythings, to be squeamish covers a variety of things.

He's a one woman man Sandra, other women frighten him to death.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just as well Jan 

Me I have my Albert 

I can’t envision having another

But I like my mind to roam:smile2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it should be on a leash sometimes though > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why, Kev ?

The only time I’ve seen Hans is on Jans videos , usually accompanied by dogs and or cat 

I’m only teasing , it’s a compliment 

Though I prob think of him more as the dog whisperer :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You ought to know by now that teasing in text does not work.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now then Daisy, this is from the old camcorder so don't enlarge the picture or if you do then sit at least 2 meters back from the computer.

I remember this day as if was just a few weeks ago, 24 years in reality, the storm had blown this luverly climber off the bungalow and the girls wanted to help clear up.
There is a shop called toysRus I think well all toysR-Yuni´s


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You ought to know by now that teasing in text does not work.


Works for me Kev

What's up with you weather too warm >

Jan I couldn't open the video

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Working now


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My usual trick Sandra, sorry I forget to make it public before putting it on here.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And there again 

The dog whisperer >

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's another little gimps.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are just teasing me now 

I doubt we will ever meet 

Me and my dog whisperer 

And he wouldn’t be afraid of me

I’m a pussy cat>

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Does this cat look ill?*

She is a little mystery or did the blood tests belong to another cat?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You might like this Jan ………………… and others.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmTF0mjlehH/

Ray.


----------

